# Canadian Forces Flight Jackets



## medaid (1 Jun 2007)

Wandering if anyone knew who made the CF flight jackets? I've always liked them, especially the TacHel ones, but I can never find one in my size  . Any help would be appreciated. Cheerio!


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (1 Jun 2007)

Army surplus stores, ebay. I'm curious though, where would you wear that?


----------



## medaid (1 Jun 2007)

nope tried all those places already. No luck. I wore em as is before. No tags, markings, anything. They're really quite comfortable jackets  ;D


----------



## Loachman (1 Jun 2007)

Army Outfitters usually has a few in stock.


----------



## medaid (2 Jun 2007)

Actually I tried Dave too, but nope... he doesn't have any in my size either.


----------



## Loachman (2 Jun 2007)

Okay, all I can suggest then is to keep looking.

None have ever been made for commercial sale that I'm aware of.

There is a company that makes knock-offs of our flying suits in a cotton/nylon twill or Nomex, in a variety of colours, but they're not quite up to the same quality. I've got a couple kicking around somewhere that I was issued by Canadian Helicopters for the two police helicopter trials for which I flew. I'll check those later and see if there's a website or other means of contact. I don't recall them making flying jackets, though.

There are no Tac Hel ones anymore - they're all made in a pleasing green now.


----------



## Trinity (2 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Actually I tried Dave too, but nope... he doesn't have any in my size either.



Dave is your best hope.  If he doesn't have them.. most likely no one does.
OR Dave only has midget sizes.


----------



## Loachman (2 Jun 2007)

He's constantly getting new stock in, so keep trying.


----------



## medaid (3 Jun 2007)

nah, Dave's got gigantor sizes , but I will keep buggin him from time to time.  ;D


----------

